# Help



## Cranksauto (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi I have a L245 built in 77 I believe I am trying to locate all components to make it a dt it has sentimental value to me so I don’t want to get another one can anyone tell me what I need and what models had the same front axle ???


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Cranksauto, welcome to the forum.

tractorhouse.com has 8ea. L245DT's listed in salvage. Could be an ideal place to find the parts you need. Check it out. 

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...achines/list/manufacturer/kubota/model/l245dt


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

you would probably be better off getting a salvage tractor with a blown engine and damaged sheet metal that trying to individually source all the components.


----------



## Cranksauto (Apr 4, 2021)

Groo said:


> you would probably be better off getting a salvage tractor with a blown engine and damaged sheet metal that trying to individually source all the components.


I have looked around and cannot find owe that people don’t want 5000 to 7000$ for with blown motors transmissions ext.


----------



## Cranksauto (Apr 4, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hi Cranksauto, welcome to the forum.
> 
> tractorhouse.com has 8ea. L245DT's listed in salvage. Could be an ideal place to find the parts you need. Check it out.
> 
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...achines/list/manufacturer/kubota/model/l245dt


Checked them out I called they said they had nothing for what I needed


----------

